# Authors' Corner



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello all you nice people,

I would like to invite any writers, publishers, editors and authors to visit the new Authors' Corner forum:

http://www.eliscopublishing.com/smf/index.php

Of course, all my friends here on KindleBoards are always welcome too, but the new forum was designed as an adjunct to KindleBoards, not as competition. With a Harvey's help, it has a link on the bottom to send all Kindlers here.

Thank you,

Jeff


----------

